# What region do all of you live in?



## Kent Frost (Dec 11, 2005)

This is to see if anyone lives in the midwest region, specifically the 417 area code because I'm going to be restarting a message board that I began before the summer, but with little success the first time. I've come up with some new ideas to help promote the site, which promotes photography in this locale, so that it might draw in a higher volume of users.

The name of the site is www.417photo.com. Feel free to check it out, there are a few members so far, but my goal is to up that number so the site can get going on its own.
There's also space for each member to store photos!

If anyone has any questions, feel free to PM me here or on 417Photo!


----------



## Chase (Dec 11, 2005)

Kent Frost said:
			
		

> I've come up with some new ideas to help promote the site, which promotes photography in this locale, so that it might draw in a higher volume of users.



Like advertising it here?


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 11, 2005)

Why not? I see "Meet-Ups" being posted all the time, but I never see one for this locale. I figured that since we don't even have a message board for this area, I might as well start one myself. Trust me, this isn't my main mode of promoting. I figured if anyone on this board lived anywhere near here, then they can have a "hometown" site they can visit. So yeah....I posted it. 

You don't have to take this seriously, but I am.


----------



## Chase (Dec 11, 2005)

Relax man, we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Relax man, we all have to start somewhere.


Thank you for understanding.


So....anyone? Is there anyone here that lives in Missouri, Arkansas, Kansas, or Oklahoma??


----------

